# IVF and latex allergy



## Mrsmab (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi ladies!
I need your help! 
My letter today came from care at Northampton with my funding approval and appointment.
It states on the letter that they will not treat anyone with a latex allergy!
I have a sensitivity and when I rang them they said I needed a blood test but would have to speak to my fertility nurses! So I rang them and they had never heard of this before and didn't know what blood test they were on about. So rang gP and they are looking into it.
My appointment is a week on Monday and I'm really worried that they arent going to do the icsi. 
Is this the same with all clinics or has anyone else had a latex allergy and had ivf/icsi successfully? 
Thanks ladies
Xxx


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

hi hun,
        Did they say why they wont treat anyone with a latex allergy? That sounds really odd to me, the only thing I can think of is if the catheter/kit they use is made of latex, which is unusual as normally most medical devices are made from non latex material due to people being sensitive/allergic. ( I am a nurse and work in theatres so deal with latex allergy all the time, we just use non latex gloves/equipment). You say u have a sensitivity, how bad is it? R U touch sensitive or if its in the air, as depending on how bad it is will depend how they deal with you.
I cant believe they can say they don't treat people as that is discriminatory, I would ask them why - for what reason.
Really wishing you luck and hope it works out for you, don't let them fob you off ask lots of questions why, maybe ring a different clinic and get there view on it all as another option.
Take care good luck


----------



## Mrsmab (Jun 26, 2011)

Spoke to then today and they said it is just because they cannot confirm that any of the stuff they use for anything are latex free. 
I work for nhs and that's where I started getting sensitivity. It a contact dermatitis sort of reaction. Dry red itchy skin.  I said Is it just a local policy and they said nowhere will treat with latex allergy but if they can prove its a mild sensitivity on blood test they will do it but if it is more, they wont. Guna rung round some clinics tomorrow for their info. It's so annoying and frustrating! Been trying for so long and just started to feel getting somewhere and excited then they throw this at us! Grr!!
I was confused bout it too cuz alot of the stuff we use is latex free!
Going for 1st appt week on Monday so hopefully will know lots more and have answers!
Said to the nurse on the phone that it will be a waste of mIne and their time if they won't do it but she seems to think it's highly possible my reaction won't be severe enough to refuse treatment. Fingers crossed!! 
Thanks for your advice! 
Xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey pet

thats sounds strange..ive a latex allergy and sounds similar to urs yet my clinic didnt bat and eyelid,they just used latex free stuff..

id say u will be ok though cos its not too severe..

they prob just worried that if its really bad and u go into shock that they mite not have the facilities to treat u..

good luck

Jenna xx


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi.

I mentioned a potential latex sensitivity when we went for our first private IVF. They freaked to put it mildly and insisted on a blood test. When it came back postive they refused to treat me which threw me as we were looking to egg share and didn't know another clinic locally that did it. They were nice enough when they realised how upset I was to find me another clinic who would accept me. They claimed they didn't have the facilities to cope if I went into anaphylactic shock which I found odd as they were literally 5 mins down the road from the Manchester Royal Infirmary and I also wondered what they would do in any other emergency     .

Just reread your message and it was Care that refused me too.

You should be able to find another clinic if they refuse.

Fingers crossed for your tx

Joy xxx


----------

